# Carley almost died lastnight



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just did my first drip IV. She ate about 3T of rice and boiled chicken , hoping she keeps it down. Two Vets agree that she has HGE. She did not eat her morning meal on Thur. but I was not too concerned, took her to Lowes with me and she did her poodle dance for everyone, so proud and beautiful that girl... she ate her dinner, but was restless and kept me up a lot needing to go outside. I knew that was not right, but again, just thought tummy troubles. She refused all food Fri. and in the evening she tired to poo and it was pure blood. We headed to the all night vet and she went downhill so fast, blood dripping out of her, throwing up. I let them give her a IV, but insisted I was not leaving here. I was there til after midnight. Took her home with the hopes of going to our Vet this morning as soon as they opened... we did not make it. I was back to the all night vet at 4:00 a.m. and had to leave her for treatment. Picked her up at 9:00 headed to our reg. vet . He knows me and knows how I get so upset if I have to leave my dogs, so he fixed me an IV bag to bring home plus some meds. Today, she is so much better. Still not out of the woods, but her tail is up and she did eat a small amount of food. Please send healing powers our way. I am so tired, I have the shakes... Thanks


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good gawd! How terrifying! I pray she makes a full recovery. What is HGE?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG. That must have been very very scary. You were strong for Carley. Glad to hear that she's doing better. Sending Hugs and kisses from Gucci and Miu Miu


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

We are praying for Carley and for you.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG! Sending healing thoughts for Carley and you. 

I googled HGE -- 
Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE) in dogs is a sudden-onset episode of diarrhea, often very bloody in nature. Some dogs may vomit. The exact cause is unknown. 

Bloody Diarrhea - Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE) in Dogs


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Good healing vibes going out. I am so sorry! This is so upsetting!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how terrible. I feel the same way you do about not leaving dogs alone in a vet hospital. Glad to hear that she is back with you and it sounds as if she is getting better. Praying for a full and quick recovery.

PLR: Thanks for the HGE report.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my, I am so glad she has gotten better. I understand that can come on quite suddenly and can have a myriad of causes. I hope she continues to progress. Hugs from Sunny!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

There is no known cause for HGE, but some think it happen if the dog is very excited or stressed. We just had the worst storm in history in our town. Flooding ect. My dogs were home alone. Carley does not mind storms, but Stella goes crazy. I did not have them together, but I am sure Stella was throwing a fit and maybe that is what got Carley upset. We just don't know. Thanks everyone, got to go.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG!!! Rhett and Jippy send hugs, poodle hugs and prayers! Please take care of yourself as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry such an scary thing happened to dear Carley! YOU DID EVERYTHING RIGHT to help her through the crisis. Wishing her well with all my might. Hope to hear from you again soon with encouraging news. Try to get some rest. :hug:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow how shocking and horrible for you. Hoping today she is feeling much better and continues to improve each day. She's a tough little thing so that's in her favour. Thinking of you!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i know there can be rectal bleeding sometimes associated with a major change in diet, but not that a major crisis can be brought on by stress. all best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How scary it must have been! I'm glad to hear she is starting to feel better and hope to hear more and more good news soon! Hugs from us all to you all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

patk said:


> i know there can be rectal bleeding sometimes associated with a major change in diet, but not that a major crisis can be brought on by stress. all best wishes for a full recovery.


The Merck Veterinary Manual is my go-to source for all freaky dog medical concerns. 
Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis in Small Animals: Diseases of the Stomach and Intestines in Small Animals: Merck Veterinary Manual
*Etiology and Pathophysiology
The etiology is unknown, but an intestinal hypersensitivity to or a consequence of Clostridium perfringens infection and ente-rotoxin production is suspected. Hypersensitivity to other bacterial, dietary, or parasitic antigens cannot be excluded. Leakage of fluid, plasma proteins, and RBC into the intestinal lumen occur secondary to increased intestinal permeability.*
_*(And this is the part I like best.)*_
*"Prognosis is good with appropriate treatment."*
*That's what MUST be the case for Carley!:clover:*


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Tomorrow*

I'm so sorry---hope that tomorrow is a lot better and less stressful! :nailbiting: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you and Carly have been through so much the last few days. Prayers that she is back to herself soon.

Thank you for telling us about it so we all know to react quickly as well if it happens to our poodle babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts to Carly for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this - I hope that your quick action and loving care sees her through to a speedy full recovery. As horrible as it is , with great care they almost always recover nicely. Very familiar with it, as it is most common with small dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

oh my gosh! how sad and scary seeing her in such distress must have been. i'm so glad everything seems to be indicating that she will be just fine. you poor thing. please give her a squeeze from me!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a nightmare. I hope her recovery is equally swift as this awful illness has been.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Heavens - I hope Carley feels better soon and recovers fast. Hugs & Prayers coming your way. Please keep us posted.

Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley continues to get better. She has eaten 2 tiny meals of rice and chicken, would have eaten more, but I was afraid. I just finished the IV again. I really do think we came close to losing her, it was so bad. My husband said he was sure she was not going to make it. I think having her home is making her heal faster. I know she is better off with me laying right by her side, watching her every move , than she would be at the vets office. I wish there were places that you could go and be with your dog at the vets. I am a bit scared and hoping I don't do anything wrong, it's scary, but all any of us can do is the best we can do and whatever happens , happens. Thanks for all the get well wishes. I am going to bed now.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Carley is well soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Carley is very lucky to have such a good Momma. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just read this post and am so sorry this happened to Carly! She's been such a trouper in the last several months with adjusting to changes! My wishes and prayers are with you & her for a speedy recovery. 

P.S.
You are taking such good care of her! Your devotion to her well being is inspiring! I hope if I ever have to face such a crisis with Molly, I do it as well as you have!!!!
Take care of yourself,
Hugs,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, gosh, I just read about poor Carly. You have been the perfect mom/nurse. Hope you get rest tonight and Carly is better the morrow...Sending healing vibes...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Healing thoughts and prayers to Carley. You are such a wonderful poodle mommy! Big hugs friend - hang in there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds absolutely terrifying - I am so glad she is improving and that you are getting over the shock. Thank Heavens you were close enough to an emergency vet to get her the right treatment.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

We both slept okay. She has been licking her lips a lot this morning. I think she is hungry, so I fed her a bit more chicken and rice. If she does well, I will give her the full amount this evening. I did the IV again right before we went to bed. I am going to finish it up this morning. Take her back to my vet tomorrow. 

Stella has been just awful. If anything happens that she doesn't understand she wants to fight Carley. She jumped her twice before I knew how bad Carley was on Friday. So since I have had to treat her like a Tiger and MAKE SURE SHE DOES NOT GET AROUND CARLEY. That has been more work for me. Making sure where each dog is and trying to be fair with my attention. I know Stella just does not understand and I have to spend time with her too. I also have my daughter's Bolonka that I never trust Stella round, it has been a zoo and a hospital around here. Millie will get picked up today! I am hoping Carley will soon be acting normal and they can be together as well.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so glad Carley is healing now...I can just imagine the terror you all were feeling to see so much blood loss from you precious pup. HGE is something I have never heard of, so thank you so much for posting this and making us aware of the dangers of this illness!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are doing a fabulous job, and I am so glad to hear Carly has an appetite and is improving!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Just saw your post, and so sorry for what happened to Carley. Oreo had HGE a year ago, and it is so scary! I know Carley is so happy to have such a good mom taking care of her. Poodles and I are praying for her quick and complete recovery. Poodle hugs for you, too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Carley continues to get better. She has eaten 2 tiny meals of rice and chicken, would have eaten more, but I was afraid. I just finished the IV again. I really do think we came close to losing her, it was so bad. My husband said he was sure she was not going to make it. I think having her home is making her heal faster. I know she is better off with me laying right by her side, watching her every move , than she would be at the vets office. I wish there were places that you could go and be with your dog at the vets. I am a bit scared and hoping I don't do anything wrong, it's scary, but all any of us can do is the best we can do and whatever happens , happens. Thanks for all the get well wishes. I am going to bed now.


Great News!
And by the way, there are Vets where you can stay with your dog - one of the top 3 reasons that I picked my new Vet is that they have a little private room where "we will give you pillows and blankets, and you can camp out 24/7 if you like". I can't tell you what a relief it is to know that nobody will ever force me to leave my girls when they need me the most again!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Tiny Poodles, that is so wonderful for you. No such place in my area. It is so crazy , when your dog needs you the most, take it and put it in a box with strange people doing things to it. Maybe it needs to potty, but where??? I know the stress of that just adds to the sickness. So simple to just let people stay with their dog! And most vets would not trust you to do IV's ect either. At least mine will let me do most things at home. I just finished the last of the IV, she ate about a half a cup of her rice and chicken, wanted more. She is resting good. I finally did some housework and put on some makeup and even fixed my hair! My oldest daughter brought me some dinner lastnight and told me that I looked like I had been hit my a truck. I had not had much sleep in two days, and so stressed, it is no wonder. Husband has had to work most of this time, so no help from him. But we are going to make it !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Tiny Poodles, that is so wonderful for you. No such place in my area. It is so crazy , when your dog needs you the most, take it and put it in a box with strange people doing things to it. Maybe it needs to potty, but where??? I know the stress of that just adds to the sickness. So simple to just let people stay with their dog! And most vets would not trust you to do IV's ect either. At least mine will let me do most things at home. I just finished the last of the IV, she ate about a half a cup of her rice and chicken, wanted more. She is resting good. I finally did some housework and put on some makeup and even fixed my hair! My oldest daughter brought me some dinner lastnight and told me that I looked like I had been hit my a truck. I had not had much sleep in two days, and so stressed, it is no wonder. Husband has had to work most of this time, so no help from him. But we are going to make it !


Yes it is great - I literally burst out crying when they told me that they had that, as I had just been kept away from Taylee who died alone in a cage at my old Vet...
But, it sounds like your Vet is the next best thing - setting you up to do the IV at home - and maybe that's even better - yes, you lose the security of having a pro and additional medical supplies right there if something new happens, but the comfort that the dog gets being in their own home with their family, well that is priceless!
So glad to hear that you are doing better as well! I swear it took years off my life every time that one of my girls has been sick...


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Tiny Poodles, that is so wonderful for you. No such place in my area. It is so crazy , when your dog needs you the most, take it and put it in a box with strange people doing things to it. Maybe it needs to potty, but where??? I know the stress of that just adds to the sickness. So simple to just let people stay with their dog! And most vets would not trust you to do IV's ect either. At least mine will let me do most things at home. I just finished the last of the IV, she ate about a half a cup of her rice and chicken, wanted more. She is resting good. I finally did some housework and put on some makeup and even fixed my hair! My oldest daughter brought me some dinner lastnight and told me that I looked like I had been hit my a truck. I had not had much sleep in two days, and so stressed, it is no wonder. Husband has had to work most of this time, so no help from him. But we are going to make it !


I am so glad to hear that Carley is on the road to recovery. I am not surprised that the vet would let you do the IV at home. In my opinion, you are the customer and the vet should help you do whatever you want (within reason). But I am very impressed that you are able to do the IV yourself. Do you have any medical training? Sounds like Carley is in very good hands! I am SO glad that she can be with you.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

No medical training at all here, what I am is determined! Carley and Stella are together again, Millie has gone home, things are so much better. Tail wagging, begging for attention. If I felt better myself I would do the happy dance. I guess it has finally hit me, my head hurts, my eyes are burning, but we are going to be okay. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh boy do I know exactly how you are feeling - but the good outcome makes it so worthwhile !
And by the way - isn't it just great to have this forum with like minded people who understand what you go through in situations like this? I could give you a list if people that know me that would think that I was insane if they read what I say here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Whew, you have done a great job with Carly. Hope Stella will settle down too, now that things are getting better. Hope this will be a relaxing day.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Love and best wishes to you and Carley,what an awful frightening experience for you, I've never heard of HGE. That's why I wanted to sort out Billy's separation anxiety because stress is so bad for dogs,and humans,it can cause so many problems. Hope your little girl is soon on the mend.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> No medical training at all here, *what I am is determined! * Carley and Stella are together again, Millie has gone home, things are so much better. Tail wagging, begging for attention. If I felt better myself I would do the happy dance.* I guess it has finally hit me*, my head hurts, my eyes are burning, but we are going to be okay. Thanks everyone.


You are the quintessential "Mama Bear"! Now go hibernate. (Big hug to Carley first.)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got back from a business trip and saw this! The subject definitely scared me but I'm glad to know that Carley is getting a lot better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW!!! This post was the second one I opened this beautiful Sunday morning, and it's even better than the 1st one! (which made me happy) Now I REALLY can smile big and say "All is good"! Bless you for your love of Carley..........


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Just logged in and saw this. So sorry you had to experience this and so very glad to see that everyone is recovering. Sounds like Stella can alert to something wrong with Carley should this ever happen again. Glad you have gotten some rest and here's to everyone recovering and life returning to normal.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I am so glad she is better . I had a similar experienc when my Sofia had a small bowell obstruction last Feb. You worry so much and dont want them to hurt . My great dane is frantic if it just rains and almost unconsolable during a storm - I literally have to lay on him and try to hold his ears to muffle the noise ! Praying for her complete recovery .


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Tiny Poodles, that is so wonderful for you. No such place in my area. It is so crazy , when your dog needs you the most, take it and put it in a box with strange people doing things to it. Maybe it needs to potty, but where??? I know the stress of that just adds to the sickness. So simple to just let people stay with their dog! And most vets would not trust you to do IV's ect either. At least mine will let me do most things at home. I just finished the last of the IV, she ate about a half a cup of her rice and chicken, wanted more. She is resting good. I finally did some housework and put on some makeup and even fixed my hair! My oldest daughter brought me some dinner lastnight and told me that I looked like I had been hit my a truck. I had not had much sleep in two days, and so stressed, it is no wonder. Husband has had to work most of this time, so no help from him. But we are going to make it !


I really wish more vets would give you the option of staying if for nothing else but the comfort you can give your own pet. We are allowed to stay with our human kids, why not our fur kids? 

"No medical training at all here, what I am is determined!" When I stayed with ds, one of the nurses came in and asked what hospital I worked in after attending to some of his needs. When I told them I worked in a bank, they told me I should think about changing jobs! Like you, determination goes a very, very long way in what we need to do to take care of those we love. I am so glad to hear that Carley is doing so much better, now maybe you can get some much needed rest.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Update: Took Carley back to the vet this morning and he said she looked great, just need to make sure her BM is blood free... So I have not let her out of my sight when outside all freaking day! She took off in a trot down the cow pasture and let me tell you this 51 year old woman can still move when she needs too. LOL She would act like she was going to go and then nothing. So I take her to my mom's new fenced in yard, she is sure to go in there , right... my little grandson comes running to show me his new shoes and I MISS IT. There it was a big pile of poo and two spoos in the yard... I have to believe it was Carley's as Stella had already had her evening poo... But of all the luck! 

I am so glad to have this forum. NO ONE ELSE WOULD UNDERSTAND.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I totally understand. I take it no blood? I am so glad she is on the mend.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope the nice big pile of good  was Carley's! So very relieved to hear how she's coming along. May she be forever well!:amen:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, no blood. And I did yell the "F" word... in my head of course. lol


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

So glad Carley is doing better! HGE is so scary, and they don't really know what causes it. You are such a good Mom to her, it is no wonder she is recovering so quickly. Hope you are getting a little rest, too. Thanks for keeping us updated. Continued poodle hugs and prayers from my girls.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Well POOP! Literally! I hope that it was Carley's and all is good now. We have been keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Big hugs friend...


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm so glad she's doing better. Poor girl.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Gave C and bath and then she went outside feeling all fresh and frisky and played with S for a little while. Then it looked to me like she was taking a poo so I went to look at it. What I found looked like rabbit poo. It could have been rabbit and C just peed, I am not sure... She is eating a lot of rice. Any thoughts?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, she pretty much cleared out her colon when she was sick, and then she didn't eat much afterward for awhile. It could be that she just doesn't have much in there yet to "go".


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> Gave C and bath and then she went outside feeling all fresh and frisky and played with S for a little while. Then it looked to me like she was taking a poo so I went to look at it. What I found looked like rabbit poo. It could have been rabbit and C just peed, I am not sure... She is eating a lot of rice. Any thoughts?


I heard black poop means blood in stool... So just wanted to mention that, red bloood is fresh, black is when it stayed in their gut ( even with humans it's like that) 
Hope she feels better soon soon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She just had a normal poo !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> She just had a normal poo !


Normal poooooooooooooooop! yay yay yay!  I'm so glad to hear she is feeling better


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

OMGod that is awful!!!! You must be so stress out. Charlie and Edison send their love.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Lou said:


> I heard black poop means blood in stool... So just wanted to mention that, red bloood is fresh, black is when it stayed in their gut ( even with humans it's like that)
> Hope she feels better soon soon!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think black blood comes from high up in the GI tract, where it's been digested in the stomach. Red blood generally comes from below the stomach so it hasn't been digested. Now that my dogs are on a raw diet, their poop is mostly black, but that's normal--they're digesting blood from the raw meat.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*sigh* I guess now I have to admit to my husband that he's right and this is quite literally a forum of poo lovers.

 :love2:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

It sounds like Carley is getting back to normal. I certainly hope so. I know how stressful this is on you and am wishing things can get back to normal. Continued poodle hugs and prayers.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Carley is doing so much better. I am going through the same thing with Aria, but at a much milder case. I saw this post a couple days ago and honestly had never heard of HGE until I read your post. 
If it wasnt for your post I may not have reacted as quickly as I did, I already had a fecal sample at the vets before the bleeding started on Aria. 

I'm so thankful for this forum too, because I was so nervous while I waited to hear from the vet because I got there right after she left for her lunch. I was able to post our situation and get quick reassuring responses from members that were really comforting and helped make the wait easier. Aria has been really needy and by my side the whole time and because she never lost her appetite I haven't had to take her to my vets office at all. She is now on antibiotics And Pepcid and chicken and rice diet for the next couple days. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

